# ICT Project Manager vs Software Engineer



## Mmann (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

I would like to know which job profile has more opportunity, better growth and better pay scale in Australia - Software Engineer or ICT Project Manager.

I have overall 9 years of IT experience out of which I have worked as Software engineer for 5 years and last 4 years till today I am working as a Project Manager. I have experience of working at a client location in USA for 7 years. I have also completed my PMP certification recently.

I did not fine ICT project Manager on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) but Software Engineer was present on SOL

ICT project Manager was present on Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL).

Please advise as I am really confused.


----------

